# 595 or 586?



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, I now have a medium 585 Optimum, and I'm looking to buy a large 595 or 586. What's the difference between 586 and 595? Is the 586 replacing the 595? or 595 remain as the higher end frame? Any changes from 08 to 09 model?
Thanks!


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I know that the 586 is lighter and the 595 is an overbuilt sprinting machine built for The God Of Thunder. But you probably knew that. I unfortuntely cannot speak from experience.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Isn't the 586 full monocoque and the 595 lugged?


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

595


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> Isn't the 586 full monocoque and the 595 lugged?


yep

not knowing a ton about looks but just liking ridiculous bikes in general I cant tell which one is _nicer_ because the 586 got bike of the year from some pretty prestigous companies yet it seems a lot of the pros ride mostly the 595. The 586 is definitely lighter


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Unless you are a really powerful sprinter get the 586. I've ridden both and I think there are a lot of people on 595s who would be happier on 586s but everyone thinks they are SO strong they gotta have the stiffest thing they can get. Same reason so many resist compact gearing b/c they really need the 53x11, even though they have a 200W FTP...

Cheers,


----------



## Shaggybx (Feb 2, 2008)

I think it's total BS that the 595's not a good climbing bike.The frame is only like 250 grams heavier than a 586.I've done plenty of climbs on mine ,no problem.You get out of the saddle and it dosen't flex one bit.The lugged frame is one of the most beautiful frames ever made.I have an XL it weighs 15.9 lbs with105 pedals.Plus you can get a screaming deal on leftover 07 or 08,it's the same bike.
They're both awesome bikes ,you can't go wrong with either one.
I'm a little biased 
Good Luck!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Completely different geometry and fit between your Optimum and the 595/586 bikes. 
What type of riding do you do and what type of rider are you?


----------

